# Campgrounds On The Silver Comet Trail- Closer To Atlanta



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Has anyone ever stayed at a campground near the trail? I have looked at The Rock and it looks nice, but I was hoping to find something a little closer to Marietta. Feedback????

Thank you!!!


----------

